# 2019 Harvest Journal



## Boatboy24 (Sep 14, 2019)

Well, we are off and running already, with Virginia white grapes arriving this week. Thanks to @mainshipfred, I got in on some Viognier and Petit Manseng from a local winery. 

The Viognier was harvested, crushed and pressed last Thursday (9/5). Got juice on Tuesday, 9/10. Brix was just about perfect, at 22.9 and pH a surprising 4.01. I added 60g of tartaric to my 6 gallons and will make any further required adjustments after fermentation. I rehydrated BA11 and let it rip on Tuesday night. The following morning, we were off and running. I've done two doses of Fermaid-O since. 

The Petit Manseng was harvested early this Thursday (9/12). We had a little heat wave and Wednesday and Thursday were both well into the 90's with solid humidity. The grapes were crushed, sulfite and got enzymes. We started pressing around 5:30pm. Brix was 26 and pH at 3.1. This one should be interesting, with those numbers. I tasted the 2017 made at this winery a few weeks ago and the notes showed residual sugar of 0.3% and noted it's bright acidity. From 108lbs, I got almost 8 gallons of juice - very happy with that yield. The winemaker had added rice hulls at crush, so I'm sure that helped. First thing Friday morning, I hit 5 gallons with QA23 and the remaining with some BA11. I'll probably combine after primary, depending on container space. Both were fermenting this morning and I gave them the first dose of Fermaid-O. 

CA grapes are due to arrive on the 28th. I'm doing two ~12 gallon field blends this year. The first is Zinfandel/Petit Sirah. The second is Touriga Nacional, Tempranillo and Syrah.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 15, 2019)

Jim, unless my math was completely wrong or my pH reading wasn't right I was trying to get the Voignier to 3.65 which is more of an adjustment than I like. At 1 g/l to reduce it by .1 I came up with 81 grams of tartaric and added only 55 grams. When I checked yesterday I got 3.53, you may want to check yours again. I'm also going to bump the brix up to 24 and leave the Petit Manseng as it is.

As a comparison I used BA 11 and 58W3 on the Viognier and BA 11, QA 23 and VL3 on the Petit Manseng all fermenting in the cooler at 55.

Yesterday I picked up 3 lugs of Alicante from S and S. Initial readings at crush is brix 21 and pH 3.58 and will check again this morning. Plan on using BDX, AMH and either Clos or Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 15, 2019)

Fred: I calculated the adjustment to 3.6 and don't recall the exact number, but it was approaching 100g of tartaric. I decided to go halfway and added 50g. Upon tasting, it seemed a little flat (though hard to tell with all that sugar still in there). So I added 10 more grams and decided to hope for the best. I didn't mess with the sugar at all.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 17, 2019)

Viognier was down to 0.992 tonight, so I racked to a carboy. Something I've never seen before: what appeared to be tartaric acid crystals on the sides of the bucket. A good amount of solids on the bottom. This is my first white wine from grapes and I did add tartaric. Will be interesting to see where the pH ends up, but I'm not certain that a chunk of my acid adjustment didn't end up on the sides and bottom of the fermenter.

Petit Manseng is chugging along with no issues thus far, aside from quite a bit of foam from both yeasts. Usually that subsides after a day or two, but it persists as of tonight.


----------



## stickman (Sep 18, 2019)

That's not exactly tartaric acid on the sides and bottom, I'm sure you know it's potassium bitartrate, as the alcohol content increases, the solubility of the bitartrate decreases so it precipitates, but it does represent part of your acid addition dropping out. If you were at the magic 3.6 pH then it may still be there, but if you got down to 3.5 preferment then it may have dropped to 3.4 or 3.3 with the precipitation (probably a good thing).


----------



## whackfol (Sep 18, 2019)

Be careful with your assumption that by adding 1g/L TA the pH will go down by .1. pH is not a linear scale. The total acid measurement is more linear. However, again relating the two in any way other than directional can create trouble.

If you are going to use pH (and I do also), my experience suggests that you will be well served adding smaller doses and testing along the way. I find I usually need less than I thought. Also, it's a lot easier to add than reduce acid.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 18, 2019)

Agree 100%. I usually calculate what I'd need to hit my target, then add half of that.


----------



## jsbeckton (Sep 18, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Agree 100%. I usually calculate what I'd need to hit my target, then add half of that.



Yes, then for the next step I am usually thanking my lucky stars I only added half!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 20, 2019)

Racked the Petit Manseng just now - it was at 1.000. It tastes excellent. Similar to the Viognier, I had tartrates on the sides of the bucket. Only with this wine, I didn't add any tartaric, since pH was at 3.1. I suspect I'll end up being very glad that I had some drop out. Had a lot of solids and lost about a gallon. Down to 7 for this batch.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 2, 2019)

Got the fermenters cleaned up last night. Counting down.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Got the fermenters cleaned up last night. Counting down.



Couldn't have asked for better weather for the WW pick up. Grapes delivered Friday, going down to the 40s at night and 60s on Saturday for the pick up.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 4, 2019)

Looking forward to it! It's been a long week. I'm going to bed early and will hopefully wake up well rested and ready to go.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 6, 2019)

Successful crush yesterday. The fun continues today with an acid adjustment on the Touriga, along with yeast pitching.


----------



## stickman (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks good, I always enjoy seeing photos at crush time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 7, 2019)

Punchdowns started tonight. Added the first dose of Fermaid. Between my own baseball practice and the Nats game, didn't have time to hydrate and pitch the MLB. Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 8, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Punchdowns started tonight. Added the first dose of Fermaid. Between my own baseball practice and the Nats game, didn't have time to hydrate and pitch the MLB. Will do that tomorrow.



Go Nats


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 8, 2019)

Caps in full force tonight (especially on the D80 and D254 Touriga). The house smells like a winery! Got the MLB pitched, punched down the caps, and now watching the Caps as I prepare a late dinner. Let's go, Caps!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 8, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Caps in full force tonight (especially on the D80 and D254 Touriga). The house smells like a winery! Got the MLB pitched, punched down the caps, and now watching the Caps as I prepare a late dinner. Let's go, Caps!



Hmmm, you missed working the word "caps/Caps" into _one_ of the sentences in this post. Maybe you need to revise that sentence?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 9, 2019)

Second dose of Fermaid added at tonight's punchdown. I also racked the Petite Manseng and Viognier and added sulfite and Lysozyme.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2019)

Caps on all 4 fermenters are not what they were 48 hours ago, but they still re-form fairly quickly. Still, holding out until Sunday. Parents and at least one of my sisters will be here. Perhaps both and members of their families as well. So I'll have plenty of hands for pressing. Dad is bringing a batch of his "damn, I swear these came straight from Italy" meatballs and sauce. May lose a few bottles that day.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 12, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Caps on all 4 fermenters are not what they were 48 hours ago, but they still re-form fairly quickly. Still, holding out until Sunday. Parents and at least one of my sisters will be here. Perhaps both and members of their families as well. So I'll have plenty of hands for pressing. Dad is bringing a batch of his "damn, I swear these came straight from Italy" meatballs and sauce. May lose a few bottles that day.



Looks like we’re running the same schedule. My Cab-Syrah was at 1.02 last night. I have off on Monday, so I might give the wine an additional day on the skins before pressing.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2019)

It's press day!


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 13, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> It's press day!



Pics or it didn’t happen - you know the rules. 

What’s your SG right now? Mine is dipping below 1.010 and it’s still forming a cap.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 13, 2019)

Press day for me as well for the Touriga and Merlot. Pressed the Grenache yesterday along with crushing the Norton. Would have pressed all of them but my wife made me watch some baseball game with her.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 13, 2019)

BTW, I made a gazillion holer a couple years back but never used it. This morning I pumped off the free run and it made pressing so much easier.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2019)

Had a good time today. A lot of work, but a few helpers made it go much quicker.


----------



## CDrew (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice cellar pics. Nice to have the whole family involved.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2019)

Every wine is different. 5 or 6 days ago, I racked both of these, added sulfite and Lysozyme. Can't believe how cloudy the Petite Manseng is.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2019)

No signs of forced child labor. Smart!


----------



## CDrew (Oct 14, 2019)

What pen type are you using to write on the carboys? I assume it comes off easily?

Your Viognier looks great. You could be drinking that by Christmas.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2019)

CDrew said:


> What pen type are you using to write on the carboys? I assume it comes off easily?



Comes off super easy with water. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AAJSJDA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2019)

One of these things is not like the other........ ??????


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2019)

ibglowin said:


> One of these things is not like the other........ ??????
> 
> View attachment 56992
> 
> View attachment 56993



One wife, one sister...


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 15, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Every wine is different. 5 or 6 days ago, I racked both of these, added sulfite and Lysozyme. Can't believe how cloudy the Petite Manseng is.
> 
> View attachment 56988



My Petit Manseng is like yours but the Viognier has no resemblance, mine is still as cloudy as the PM.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 23, 2019)

Picked up my three juice buckets today. Cabernet Sauvignon, Fricking Merlot, and Zinfandel from the Lodi area, I believe. True to form, the needed just a small amount of sugar and tartaric acid. Sg was 1.085 and pH was 3.77. I don't measure ta preferment, generally, unless I am going to make big changes to pH. My wife and I decided to make a big red blend, so into the bucket they went. I thought I had pulled out my 30 gallon bucket, but it was only a 20 gallon. Tomorrow it gets moved to the bigger bucket. Temp was still only 50 tonight, so it should be fine waiting.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 24, 2019)

The 2019 crush and pressing is done. All equipment cleaned and put away. MLF on the reds started Monday and will stay that way until I sulfite them sometime in mid January which will give me time to bottle the 2018s to make room. There are 16 different wines with 2 varietals being both a red and Rose.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 24, 2019)

You don't do half-assed, do you Fred!? Nice work. Go big or go home. (Me? Not so much....)


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2019)

Your on your way now! Excellent job!


----------



## buzi (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow! Did I count correctly? 13 different grape varieties and one fruit wine!?! Very impressive! And what is up with the Grenache in the front? Did u pull that off at the crush as a rose? We're they all grape or was some juice thrown in? I am very jealous right now! Your potential for a blending party is endless!


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 26, 2019)

buzi said:


> Wow! Did I count correctly? 13 different grape varieties and one fruit wine!?! Very impressive! And what is up with the Grenache in the front? Did u pull that off at the crush as a rose? We're they all grape or was some juice thrown in? I am very jealous right now! Your potential for a blending party is endless!



Thanks, yes they were all from grapes except the peach of course. The 3 gallon Grenache is a Rose as well as the Nebbiolo/Sangiovese and yes I'm looking forward to the blending.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 10, 2019)

Gonna let 'em sit until Thanksgiving weekend, just for good measure. Will rack and sulfite then.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Nov 10, 2019)

ML envy..


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Gonna let 'em sit until Thanksgiving weekend, just for good measure. Will rack and sulfite then.
> 
> View attachment 57483



Looking like you could rack and sulfite now. Very nice!


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 22, 2019)

First chromo after just over a month. Anyone have any idea why the barrel Tannat is the furthest behind, it's the first time I ever tried to do a MLF in a barrel. Going to sulfite the Nebboilo because I'm getting a little hint of VA. The others will just hang in there for another month.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks like both the Tannats are behind the others. But the one from the barrel is definitely further behind.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 30, 2019)

Racked and added sulfite to all today. Resting comfortably now (me and the wine). Both batches were split, each with two different yeasts. I really enjoyed tasting them today and seeing how different they were. Stopped by to see @mainshipfred and return the carboys I borrowed. Somehow, I returned home with more than I brought back.  Had a chance to try out his Alicante, which is very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 15, 2019)

During my last visit with @mainshipfred , we talked about how cloudy our Petite Manseng from local grapes was. He told me that his grape source (and local commercial winemaker) mentioned he always has to use clearing agents with his PM. I did an EM on a kit earlier this year and never used the kieselsol and chitosan, so this morning, I added them to the PM. While I had it open, I gave it (and the Viognier) a taste. Both very nice and I'm looking forward to bottling in the next couple months. 

A question I had though, regarding back sweetening these wines. I'd like to add a little sugar, but would need to obviously add sorbate. Both were treated with Lysozyme, but I'm unsure of the risks/rewards of using the sorbate. Am I OK doing that?


----------



## stickman (Dec 15, 2019)

As you said, you need to use sorbate unless you can sterile filter, the Lysozyme really has no lasting effect in the wine, it completes the job of killing lactic bacteria over the period of several days, after that, the enzyme activity diminishes over time depending on tannin levels as well as fining treatments, in fact, bentonite will quickly deactivate any remaining Lysozyme. The wine should be ok if SO2 levels are appropriately maintained from now through the bottling process, just add sorbate if sweetening.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 15, 2019)

Jim, I also thought about back sweetening the PM but think I'll leave the Viognier alone except for putting it back in the barrel for a few more weeks. Whether it's a good practice or not but when I back sweeten I'll run it through a .5 micron nominal filter add the proper sulfites but only use 1/2 the recommended sorbate.


----------

